# Tegu growth chart?



## crimsonrazac (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a growth chart of the length and or wieght of thier tegus(and maybe diets)? I'd really like to get a few to put together and compare. :-D I'm going to start one with my current tegu and the extreme I have a deposit on.

If you have any you can send to me or post here please include the type of tegu and the sex. :mrgreen:


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 12, 2009)

They all grow at different rate, in spurts, so you can't compare one to another. Some will go into hibernation only a few weeks after hatching and won't grow at all for 6 to 8 months! Some will eat like pigs, stay up all year, at get huge!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 12, 2009)

I know that already, but it would be nice to get some data just to see how they compare. I have never seen a growth chart for a tegu and just thought it might be intresting.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 12, 2009)

Just a thought...I'd probably use SVL since some lose tail tips. For instance, my red dropped about 2" of tail a couple of months ago, but grew overall. The total length may not show that or might show that he shrunk, lol.

It would be interesting to see different growth rates. Maybe you could have a chart for yearlings that hibernated and yearlings that didn't, 2yo's, etc.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah, that was kind of the idea  

thanks for the SVL idea I wouldn't of thought about that.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 12, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive!!!!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 12, 2009)

THANK YOU PUFF! :lol: Well, its the best one I have so far..


So at day once its just a giant head in the egg ? + how did yours learn to walk on two legs :rasp


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 12, 2009)

Cause I'm Puff the Magic Dragon!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 12, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> Ask and you shall receive!!!!




Your killing me bro!! Now that is funny!! :lol: :lol: 

I needed a good laugh, thanks Joe!! :roon

I might add that to my next power point presentation.


----------



## Tux (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> They all grow at different rate, in spurts, so you can't compare one to another. Some will go into hibernation only a few weeks after hatching and won't grow at all for 6 to 8 months! Some will eat like pigs, stay up all year, at get huge!



True, but from a scientific standpoint the more data the better as said data can be compared with others to check for correlation between the variables involved, if correlation exists we may be able to draw conclusions on growth patterns and the impact of certain changes which would not otherwise be evident when not tracking the differences and similarities.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Tux, that was the main reason I made this. Really wish some other people had even a little bit of data... I guess ill have to look harder. :-D


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll measure mine today for you. I think mine run on the small side, though.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 13, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Thanks Tux, that was the main reason I made this. Really wish some other people had even a little bit of data... I guess ill have to look harder. :-D



Hey there. I have a blue and I have been keeping track since day one but I only have snout to tail end data, if you want it. I also have weight data.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 13, 2009)

THAT WOULD BE GREAT! :-D :-D :-D Thanks ashesc212 :grno


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 13, 2009)

I have records for our B&W we had for 16 months since he was 2 months old. I'll post it this weekend, very busy.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 13, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> THAT WOULD BE GREAT! :-D :-D :-D Thanks ashesc212 :grno



No problem. I'll post it up soon. He's only 3 months old though but I still have a lot of numbers.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry, busy weekend, we're feeding snakes now.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 15, 2009)

No prob, just get around to it whenever you want. :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 15, 2009)

Female B&W Arg. Tegu
Birthdate unknown but assumed to be a South American import born in January and not fed much for it's first few months and didn't grow much. It refused to eat for the first week (became very lethargic) and had to be fed Activia yogurt & stage 1 meat baby foods with a syringe for 2 weeks before it would eat on it's own. Did not hibernate.

Date Weight	Length
5/15/2007 bought
5/20/2007	43.8g	11.00"
5/24/2007	41.5g	
5/27/2007	44.2g	
5/29/2007	46.9g	
5/31/2007	47.5g	
6/1/2007 47.7g	
6/3/2007 50.9g	11.63"
6/6/2007 57.4g	
6/9/2007 49.8g	
6/13/2007	54.3g	
6/15/2007	59.0g	
6/16/2007	58.7g	
6/17/2007	61.6g	
6/21/2007	63.5g	
6/24/2007	59.2g	
6/28/2007	71.1g	12.5"
6/30/2007	73.1g	
7/2/2007 78.3g	
7/5/2007 81.4g	13.00"
7/9/2007 88.7g	
7/14/2007	96.0g	
7/16/2007	103.3g	
7/18/2007	107.8g	
7/25/2007	135.1g	15.50"
8/1/2007 144.2g	
8/7/2007 179.5g	17.50"
8/11/2007	185.5g	
8/18/2007	220.0g	19.00"
9/1/2007 300.0g	
9/9/2007 375.0g	22"
9/22/2007	425.0g	
9/30/2007 24.5"
10/7/2007	470.0g	
10/21/2007	545.0g	
11/5/2007	605.0g	
12/24/2007	730.0g	
1/27/2008	820.0g	29"
10/4/2008	2265.0g	
10/19/2008 39"


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, this is for my BLUE tegu who is almost 4 months old now. These are also all snout to tail tip figures, as he doesn't have any missing parts:

Birth: 7"? (check with Dave)
2.5 weeks old: 10"
4.5 weeks old: 14"
6.5 weeks old: 15.25", 89 grams
_(I'm not sure why I don't have numbers for this gap)_
11 weeks old: 20.5" long, 225 grams
12.5 weeks old: 21", 330 grams
14.5 weeks old: 27", 542 grams (he's now growing exponentially heehee :roon) 

Hope this helps!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW!!! 6" & over 200g in 2 weeks!!! Are you getting his food from A-Rod???  :roll:


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 16, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> WOW!!! 6" & over 200g in 2 weeks!!! Are you getting his food from A-Rod???  :roll:



LMAO!!!! 

Yeah - I was in shock that week when I took his measurement. I triple checked just to make sure I wasn't crazy! He goes through binge eating stages until his belly is about to pop hahaha.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 16, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Yeah - I was in shock that week when I took his measurement. I triple checked just to make sure I wasn't crazy! He goes through binge eating stages until his belly is about to pop hahaha.


The last baby Blue (Peanut, the "runt") has been eating his weight in food lately!! He ate a HUGE pile of turkey Saturday and just ate 2 huge pinkies!!!


----------



## Beasty (Feb 16, 2009)

His brother's been a little pig since he got here. He eats like a king on these quail and ASFs and chicken hearts. He is NOT interested on Dubias or Superworms in the slightest and prefers frozen over fresh killed. Other than those stipulations he is a HOG. If I could get him to sit still for a moment I'll measure him again.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beasty said:


> His brother's been a little pig since he got here. He eats like a king on these quail and ASFs and chicken hearts. He is NOT interested on Dubias or Superworms in the slightest and prefers frozen over fresh killed. Other than those stipulations he is a HOG. If I could get him to sit still for a moment I'll measure him again.



Where do you get your quail? Does he eat them whole? 

I can't get Lucky to eat any type of worm but he LOVES munching on dubias.

These blues are hyper little buggers, egh?


----------



## Beasty (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah! He jumps up out of the 20g long I have him in temporarily. I slide the lid back when I see him digging and he'll come right to me. Very curious little guy but will occasionally chill on my shoulder.(probably scared to try the 6' jump off!) I got the quail with a red tegu I had bought around mid '08. I do think there's a local breeder here though, I sold him mice once or twice.


----------

